# ANTS!!



## sunshine22 (Apr 26, 2008)

Today I saw ants in my tegu's tank. Last time I saw ants in there I took all the ecoearth out of the bottom and put new stuff in. Should I do it again or is it okay?


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 26, 2008)

I would move the cage and make sure none are in the dirt. If they are I would change it. Put something less expensive in and see if the ants stay out. Then you can add the eco earth back in. Maybe spray the cage with Reptile Relief or Nix and it may deter them from getting into it. I would also buy some ant bait. WalMart sells a brand in a clear package. It is a stcky liquid inside. I can't think of the name of it to save my life but it is in the insecticide isle. But any way it is really good stuff for those little ants that are so hard to get out of your house.I have used it before . Where I live their are ants of all kind and we are constantly battling them. LOL


----------



## dorton (Apr 26, 2008)

The ant killer you are talking about is "tero , or terro" brand, it works well.


----------



## AB^ (Apr 26, 2008)

As long as there isnt food to attract the ants and you are able to locate and erase their trails the ants shouldnt return after you get rid of them, In my experience ground turkey seems to draw ants to the cage quicker than other foods, needless to say they have wiped out entire cricket and roach colonies of mine in the past.


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 26, 2008)

dorton said:


> The ant killer you are talking about is "tero , or terro" brand, it works well.


Yep that is it. Thank You


----------



## dorton (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the south/southeast tends to have a litttle bigger problem than most with ants.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2008)

Here we have the dreaded fire ants and they are nasty little guys.

You can bag up your substrate and nuke it in the microwave; this will kill them without using pesticides.


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 27, 2008)

We've got Fire ants, red ants, black ant and Sugar ant's . My yard has them all and I'm am about sick of ants myself. The little buggers have messed up my honey bees this week. II'm going to poison my whole yard. I hate too but I don't know what else to do.


----------

